# San Diego



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm gonna be at a conference in San Diego, next week, and will be likely to head to Mt. Palomar. What I'd like to do is ride there on my bike. So, can some come with a bike-friendly route from, say, the Convention center downtown (because I don't remember which hotel I'll be at) to Mt. Palomar? The Mapquest route doesn't look to friendly for bicycles.

Thanks.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*I'm up in Orange County but...*

that's a long ride (I'm guessing 150 miles, but I could be wrong), and there is no bike-friendly route from downtown. I'd drive up to Escondido, and ride from there. Go early 'cause it'll be in the 90's at least.

I forget exactly where to leave from in Escondido, but I'm sure someone will pop in with a suggestion or two.


----------



## stevek (Jun 29, 2004)

I agree with the other poster, it isn't very exciting to ride to Palomar from downtown. The ride is once you get there. You may want to start at Lake Wholford in Escondido. You could then ride through Valley Center, up to the top of Palomar, then back. That would probably be around 50 miles. A very hard 50 miles... 

I don't know the exact road names, otherwise I'd give you directions. You might want to mapquest Lake Wholford then go from there...


----------

